# Wahoo!!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

So my summer of hard work despite my arthritis flaires and debilitating headaches has finally paid off! I just got the paperwork back from the AGS last week on my two new Master Champions!!! :leap: A big thank you goes out to my mom and Stacey. Without their help I don't think i would have been able to get all these shows done! :clap: :leap: :clap: :leap:

So here is MCH Twin Creeks SummerKnight *S *B









and ARMCH God's Love Farm Cloudy 2*D


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

CONGRATS!!!! THATS SOOOO AWESOME!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :leap: :clap:  :thumb: :greengrin: 

Beautiful animals... :greengrin:


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!
:applaud: :thumb: :stars:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, great job!!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Congrats.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Ashley!! :stars: 

Gorgeous goats that truely deserved those awards! Good for you that you have the awesome support you have :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congratulations!!! That is really neat...beautiful goats...you earned it!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:stars: CONGRATS!!!! :stars:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats, thats great :thumb: Beautiful goats! :wink:


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

:stars: Congratulations!!! :stars: 
That is awesome!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

COngrats they are gorgeous!!!!!! I especially love that photo of your buck....wow he's pretty!!! :drool:


----------

